# Catch of the Day SE QLD



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Well after so much pain and so many problems with the Nissan Navara STX I decided to get rid of it (recommended by a nissan service guy) and get the New 2010 Mitsubishi Challenger. Great medium size family 4X4 with all the bells and whistles. Comes standard with rear diff Lock, ASC , 4H & 4L(Small stick not electronic) 5 speed semi automatic transmission. Great catch if you ask me. Lets see if it can make it into the hall of fame this month?









Santa is a good bloke too!

Cheers

MAD


----------



## Vulcan (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi madkeenfisher.

Would be interested in a test report(after 2000K's in), you know the usual : handling, your version of vehicle capabilities, fuel economy, NVH and bang for buck. ;-)

Copulator 
Vulcan


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Vulcan

Bloody great 4x4 to drive. These smaller 2.5l diesels have alot of get up and go. So far so good. No ratttles either. around the 46k drive away alot cheaper option than the toyota Kluger and still got all the mod cons.

MAD


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The outlander is a 4x4 with diff locks (2x4, 4x4H with traction control & 4x4H electronic diff lockers etc) but does not have a low range 4x4. 
The Pajero is the daddy 4x4. 
When the challenger was first released there was no Outlander (almost same size)
Is the only practical difference the low range 4x4?

PS. I've driven my outlander to hell and back over the last 12 mths, all 4x4 trails in SE SA, using common sense I've not had any problems including the beach access to the Murray mouth.

I've always liked the chalenger but was considering an upgrade to the Pajero in the short term.
but now it's been released I am interested in what niche it now sits etc

please advise

oh yes, nice picture!

Baggs


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Baggs,

The Challenger is a Wagon variant of the Mitsubishi Triton 4x4 Utility (shares the same chassis and running gear), a very capable offroad 4x4.

It sits in the serious 4x4 category, above the likes of the outlander which is still classified as a soft-roader (it shares the same chassis as the Dodge Calibre, Jeep Compass etc) due to its lack of heavy duty running gear and low range transfer case, lower groud clearance, no underbody protection etc.

I have an 2008 ML Triton 4x4 Ute, and its a fantastic vehicle, a more refined daily drive than most other serious 4x4 Utilties based on my test drive experiences (drove everything bar the Hilux which was outside my budget) before buying, without sacrificing offroad ability.

The research I did prior to buying places the Triton 4x4 at the pointy end of the 4x4 utility offroad capability stakes, with some rating them higher than the newer Hilux models.
Rated 5/5 for safety as well - best in class, 5 year bumper to bumper warranty + 10 year drive train warranty!

The Challenger should be equal to the Triton in all areas, the only real difference I can see is the lower capacity diesel engine in the Challenger, but if you check the specifications against the higher capacity Diesel in the Triton there really isnt any major difference, power output is the same, and torque output is the same as well.

Great vehicles!


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

hey Baggs

THE NEW CHALLENGER DOES HAVE 4LOW MATE. YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT THE REST OF THE TRANSFER CASE THOUGH. IT HAS 2H, 4H (AWD) FOR WET WEATHER DRIVING, 4HIGH WITH ELECTRONIC DIFF LOCK IN THE REAR, AND 4LOW. AS I HAVE ONLY EVER OWNED 4X4'S RANGING FROM HILUX, BRAVO, NAVARA AND NOW THE NEW CHALLENGER ONLY TIME WILL TELL IF THE CHALLENEGR IS UP TO THE TASK. I ONLY PICKED THE CAR UP ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON SO IT ONLY HAS 200KMS ON THE CLOCK ATM BUT ALL THE RESEARCH I DID ON THE CAR TELLS ME THAT IT'S A VERY WELL MADE 4X4 BY TODAYS STANDARDS INCLUDING BEING MADE IN JAPAN. MY BROTHER IN LAW HAS THE 3.2L DIESEL TRITON AND DURING A RECENT TRIP TO FRASER ISLAND MANAGED TO PUT HIS CAR IN ALOT MORE PLACES THAN A FULLY PIMPED OUT NISSAN PATROL WITH 3" LIFT AND BIG TYRES, A 07 NISSAN NAVARA WITH BIGGER TYRES AND HEAVY DUTY CLUTCH, AND A HOLDEN RODEO WITH 2 1/2" LIFT AND DESERT DUELLERS MIND YOU THE TRITON WAS AN AUTOMATIC. EVERY 4X4 GOT STUCK IN THE SOFT FRASER ISLAND SAND EXCEPT THE TRITON. THE NEW CHALLENGER IS BASED ON THE NEW TRITON WITH A 2.5 HIGH OUTPUT DIESEL 131kw. THE ONLY REAL DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE TRITON AND THE CHALLENGER IS THE 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKES, COIL SUSPENSION ALL ROUND. THE TRITON HAS A 3000KG TOW CAPICITY WHERE IS THE CHALLENGER IS 2500KGS. I HAVE ALWAYS HAD UTES BUT I WENT FOR THE CHALLENGER FOR WORK AND STILL A GREAT FAMILY 4X4.

MAD


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

What was the problems with the Navara? I have one (STX) and love it, no dramas at all, bit thirsty though


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate, thats a real beauty. imho looks better than the pajero. rear diff locks too is a great thing.
all the best pete


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Goothanks for the responses!
Did not mean to get so many, please continue with original subject gents!

GreAt thread


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Goothanks for the responses!
Did not mean to get so many, please continue with original subject gents!

GreAt thread


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

How will you get that Pro Fish on the roof   certainly a long way up. Don't look Indiedog your'e still paying for the repairs to the jeep.
Nice rig   
Regards
Ant


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey just drink beer

The navara StX has a big problem with its clutches. They have a dual mass flywheel setup to take any vibration out of the drive train but the DMF is not heavy duty enough under big loads. I blow up 2 clutches, 1 at 44k and the second 18k after the first one. Nissan replaced both and finally put an after market heavy duty soild flywheel the 2nd time as i told them i was going to park it on the main road with a big ugly sign on it (LEMON). It was alot loader and more vibration but I couldn't kill it from that point on. Then the seals in the front drive shaft from the transfer case would leak every 6months. Nissan couldn't tell me why. The roof rusted out in 11months. Nissan only fixed it becasue i purchased electronic rust protection when i bought the car. The suspension in the rear dropped 3" within the first 12months. Nissan told me I must be carrying too heavy loads. This is crap! Like any other dealer they don't want to know about it. Once you drive the car off the show room floor you are pretty much on your own and have to fight like crazy to get anything fixed under warranty. Then finally just prior to xmas the car started over heating (79500kms on clock). Nissan had the car for 2 days and gave me a printed report saying the car was fine. did a pressure test, checked thermostat, radiator, water pump, couldn't fault the car. Basically told me i didn't know what i was talking about. Day after i picked it up, over heated but I was one step ahead of the idoits. I took the video camera with me. Took the car back, I was told nothing wrong with it, opps cameras don't lie. a little bit red faced the boys were. I told the mechanic that the termostat was not opening and therefore not letting the coolant run through the radiator. i was told i didn't know what i was talking about because im not a mechanic. Surprise surprise, when the head mechanic looked at it, the first thing he said was the termostat is buggered. The next day nissan ran me, termostat buggered, radiator blocked, and the water pump is going to be replaced also to ensure they fix the problem. Head nissan mechanic at this dealership pulled me to the side and told me to get rid of the piece of shit as i had cooked the motor aprrox 12times in 1 week. the alloy is very soft nowdays and diesel engines are not cheap to fix. also told me that the navara is the biggest lemon on our roads atm which i already know. google compliants corner next time you are on your computer and see what pops up. very very interesting. Nissan navara STX is the biggest piece of crap on the road today and due to my dealings with Nissan I will never ever buy another Nissan while on this earth. Didn't think I would ever been seen in a mitsubishi 4x4 but now i am I love it. Cheers

MAD


----------



## jwd112 (Jun 22, 2009)

i have a 99 challenger love it to bits great for a newbie 4x4ing not bad on fuel either hope the new challenger is even better and one day i might get one


----------



## justdrinkbeer (Aug 12, 2008)

madkeenfisher said:


> Hey just drink beer
> 
> The navara StX has a big problem with its clutches. They have a dual mass flywheel setup to take any vibration out of the drive train but the DMF is not heavy duty enough under big loads. I blow up 2 clutches, 1 at 44k and the second 18k after the first one. Nissan replaced both and finally put an after market heavy duty soild flywheel the 2nd time as i told them i was going to park it on the main road with a big ugly sign on it (LEMON). It was alot loader and more vibration but I couldn't kill it from that point on. Then the seals in the front drive shaft from the transfer case would leak every 6months. Nissan couldn't tell me why. The roof rusted out in 11months. Nissan only fixed it becasue i purchased electronic rust protection when i bought the car. The suspension in the rear dropped 3" within the first 12months. Nissan told me I must be carrying too heavy loads. This is crap! Like any other dealer they don't want to know about it. Once you drive the car off the show room floor you are pretty much on your own and have to fight like crazy to get anything fixed under warranty. Then finally just prior to xmas the car started over heating (79500kms on clock). Nissan had the car for 2 days and gave me a printed report saying the car was fine. did a pressure test, checked thermostat, radiator, water pump, couldn't fault the car. Basically told me i didn't know what i was talking about. Day after i picked it up, over heated but I was one step ahead of the idoits. I took the video camera with me. Took the car back, I was told nothing wrong with it, opps cameras don't lie. a little bit red faced the boys were. I told the mechanic that the termostat was not opening and therefore not letting the coolant run through the radiator. i was told i didn't know what i was talking about because im not a mechanic. Surprise surprise, when the head mechanic looked at it, the first thing he said was the termostat is buggered. The next day nissan ran me, termostat buggered, radiator blocked, and the water pump is going to be replaced also to ensure they fix the problem. Head nissan mechanic at this dealership pulled me to the side and told me to get rid of the piece of shit as i had cooked the motor aprrox 12times in 1 week. the alloy is very soft nowdays and diesel engines are not cheap to fix. also told me that the navara is the biggest lemon on our roads atm which i already know. google compliants corner next time you are on your computer and see what pops up. very very interesting. Nissan navara STX is the biggest piece of crap on the road today and due to my dealings with Nissan I will never ever buy another Nissan while on this earth. Didn't think I would ever been seen in a mitsubishi 4x4 but now i am I love it. Cheers
> 
> MAD


Wow, wish i'd known that 11,000km's ago when I bought mine new! I have auto so clutch won't be an issue, heard about that though, I was told all the new 4x4 utes have the same issue, my mate has a ford ranger and its just had the clutch replaced (9,000km). I have alloy tray & toolboxes on mine and when I took it to nissan to complain about economy (18l/100km) they said that was the problem, "computer says no" I gave up on them then.
I've done a bit to it (suspension, tyres, dual battery etc) so won't be getting rid of it soon, plus I love driving it and they go very well off road, just wish the cross eyed jewish neighbour would stop bumping my "bumper" bar!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

18L/100km??????? That's insane! My Courier (2001 2.5L TD) gets better than that with our caravan behind it! 10L/100km around town normally.
But yeah, I did a clutch at around 60,000km. The Turbo diesels just put so much torque through them there's always a compromise.


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

madkeenfisher said:


> Hey just drink beer
> 
> The navara StX has a big problem with its clutches. They have a dual mass flywheel setup to take any vibration out of the drive train but the DMF is not heavy duty enough under big loads. I blow up 2 clutches, 1 at 44k and the second 18k after the first one. Nissan replaced both and finally put an after market heavy duty soild flywheel the 2nd time as i told them i was going to park it on the main road with a big ugly sign on it (LEMON). It was alot loader and more vibration but I couldn't kill it from that point on. Then the seals in the front drive shaft from the transfer case would leak every 6months. Nissan couldn't tell me why. The roof rusted out in 11months. Nissan only fixed it becasue i purchased electronic rust protection when i bought the car. The suspension in the rear dropped 3" within the first 12months. Nissan told me I must be carrying too heavy loads. This is crap! Like any other dealer they don't want to know about it. Once you drive the car off the show room floor you are pretty much on your own and have to fight like crazy to get anything fixed under warranty. Then finally just prior to xmas the car started over heating (79500kms on clock). Nissan had the car for 2 days and gave me a printed report saying the car was fine. did a pressure test, checked thermostat, radiator, water pump, couldn't fault the car. Basically told me i didn't know what i was talking about. Day after i picked it up, over heated but I was one step ahead of the idoits. I took the video camera with me. Took the car back, I was told nothing wrong with it, opps cameras don't lie. a little bit red faced the boys were. I told the mechanic that the termostat was not opening and therefore not letting the coolant run through the radiator. i was told i didn't know what i was talking about because im not a mechanic. Surprise surprise, when the head mechanic looked at it, the first thing he said was the termostat is buggered. The next day nissan ran me, termostat buggered, radiator blocked, and the water pump is going to be replaced also to ensure they fix the problem. Head nissan mechanic at this dealership pulled me to the side and told me to get rid of the piece of shit as i had cooked the motor aprrox 12times in 1 week. the alloy is very soft nowdays and diesel engines are not cheap to fix. also told me that the navara is the biggest lemon on our roads atm which i already know. google compliants corner next time you are on your computer and see what pops up. very very interesting. Nissan navara STX is the biggest piece of crap on the road today and due to my dealings with Nissan I will never ever buy another Nissan while on this earth. Didn't think I would ever been seen in a mitsubishi 4x4 but now i am I love it. Cheers
> 
> MAD


sounds like it was just a dud from the start. we have got STR navara and canoot fault it. has had to problems with it at all. *TouchWood*


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

the only thing i dont like about it is the back seating area is a bit small


----------

